# Η τρισχιλιένδοξος!



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

Η Αλεξάνδρα έσπασε το φράγμα των τριών χιλιάδων αναρτήσεων, και της ευχόμαστε να τα μυριάσει!


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> και της ευχόμαστε να τα μυριάσει!


Συγγνώμη που γίνομαι μιρμίρης, αλλά «να _*τις*_ μυριάσει».


Υπόρρητες ευχές.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

Καλά κάνεις και μιρμιρίζεις μουρμουρίζοντας — κι ας μπορεί να εκληφθεί και ως ελλειπτική σύνταξη για τα ποστ!  Να υποθέσω ότι η Αλ σε ευχαριστεί για τις (υπόρρητες, προφανώς) ευχές σου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές σας και ανταποδίδω!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2009)

Κι από εμένα, φυσικά... :)


----------

